# Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Hoby Show Oct 30th



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Fall Event this year is Oct 30th 2016 look forward to seeing you there.

Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show. Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway. Sunday, Oct 30h, 2016, 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $6.00, kids under 12 $1.00. 11,000 sq.ft. Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables. Largest model train and hobby show in Ulster County.
We have a new Large scale Estate dealer this year with some great prices and inventory. Lots of Bachmann Spectrum New in the box Engines, Rolling stock and tons of parts.
AMS and Track

http://kingstontrainshow.com/


----------

